# grizzly G0727 Mill home built power feed



## iron man (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi I am new to the forum and would like to show you the power feed I made for my new Grizzly mill. It uses a gearhead motor from a surplus ICBM missle originally used to work the flap surfaces. I also made an in and out clutch for it and it uses a dart speed control. Works great and that little motor is really slow and steady where it counts. I had a Atlas mill but after I got this one I liked it so much I sold the Atlas. Ray


----------



## iron man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: grizzly GO727 Mill power feed*

This is the cover I made for the DRO it keeps the chips and dirt out really well.


----------



## iron man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: grizzly GO727 Mill*

Here is a shot of the DRO's in a housing within easy reach they both work very well.


----------



## iron man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: grizzly GO727 Mill home built power feed*

Here is just a close up of the front panel it is cut out of a thin stainless brushed surface clad to plastic.


----------



## Chrispy (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: grizzly GO727 Mill home built power feed*

Great job on the power feed! How did you print the labels on the faceplate?

I haven't heard of too many folks with that mill. How do you like it? It raised a bunch of interest when it first hit the catalog but I didn't hear of too many folks buying one. How about a separate thread with a review?

Chrispy


----------



## iron man (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: grizzly GO727 Mill home built power feed*



Chrispy said:


> Great job on the power feed! How did you print the labels on the faceplate?
> 
> I haven't heard of too many folks with that mill. How do you like it? It raised a bunch of interest when it first hit the catalog but I didn't hear of too many folks buying one. How about a separate thread with a review?
> 
> Chrispy



The front panel artwork was designed by my sister who is an artist it is cut into a metal clad to plastic like what you see for name plates on doors of offices and such. The Grizzly mill? I love it, it is very similar in size and design as the atlas but it has a couple better features one the top colum that telescopes out is far more rigid than the atlas and the bed has 3 T slots instead of one. I had a Atlas that I was going to modify but after I played with this one for a while I sold the Atlas. I could write up a review plus I dont think I have worked with a better company than Grizzly I buy most of my stuff from there.. Ray


----------



## ScubaSteve (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe it's the pictures, but that mill looks a lot bigger than the pictures on Grizzly's site. A review would be nice, since there is very little user opinion out there on this model. I was kind of interested in one myself for a while, since they are a bit cheaper than some of the other offerings....and I kind of liked the versatility. There are a few old iron machines out there that are comparable (like the Burke #4 and Atlas) but it seems their tables are kind of limited with one or 2 slots. The Hardinge TM/UM is probably one of the better ones, but then we'd be talking about a totally different class/size of machine. 

I heard they were going to make a bigger one of these....but haven't seen it yet.

EDIT: What DRO's did you go with? It looks like you found a less expensive option....I'd like to get one with the lighted display, etc. but the pricetag scares me.....


----------



## Que (Feb 10, 2013)

nice looking setup you have there. I'd also like to hear about the DROs.


----------



## LEEQ (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh come on, I'm the only one curious? How many icbm's do you have laying around? Where does one come across icbm parts? I've bent things to my will far from their intended purpose, but missile parts never entered my twisted mind. Aplus for ingenuity!


----------



## iron man (Feb 10, 2013)

Lets see where do I start the DRO's are the cheap Igaging units one it the machine version one is the wood working version whats the differance?? about 30 dollars or so and that is just about it. Dont get me wrong they work very good but I would not spend the extra money on the machine shop version. The blade is suppose to be stainless if it is it is at the bottom of the stainless line maybe in the 400's series it is magnetic. I find both are very accurate and repeatable. The wood version turns off after a while the machine version does not. It does not matter though the wood version retains its last setting.

Now onto the ICBM missle motors at one time these thing cost about $500 a pop General Dynamics was the manufacture. A good friend of mine who lives in LA took me to a surplus store about 15 yrs ago I picked up a bunch of them along with a 36 volt transformer that has an altitude rating on it and I have had them ever since just waiting for a project. I bought a PWM dart speed control off ebay for $20 it also works really good I was cutting with a 5/8 cutter tonight and the power feed or the mill did not wimper a bit.

The only down side to the mill is the low clearance between the bed and the spindle it has more than the Atlas but not much. It would be easy to make an adapter and bump the spindle up higher just a shaft a plate and a tube. I guess they did not want to spend the money for four more inches of colum and lead screw. But with a bunch of different collets and some short drill bits I have not had a problem. The draw bar for the horizontal cutters is only 3/4 hard to find cutters so I got a few extra R8 collets and made some different size shafts for different cutters 7/8 and 1 inch seem to be popular...Other than that I am having fun I had to do something tonight I do not recommend I need to cut a radius on an aluminum part and I do not have those cutters yet so I grabbed a carbide cutter from my router and stuck that in my mill and went to town. Not the right tool BUT it did do a perfect job.. Ray


----------

